# 04 Foreman rear end ?



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

I got a striped axle shaft and see its a common deal on these bikes, i welded one side and dont want to put it together without welding the other side but i cant get the back plate of the brake drum off, whats the trick?

Any one want to buy a foreman?


----------

